# Good deal



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

If you like to fish, and you dont have a boat, I have a deal for you. We are running a special on memberships at Freedom boat club, we offer several fishing boats, including an 07, and an 08 Seaquest25' center console with twin four strokes, two 23' Key West fishing boats, and an 08 flats boat, all 4 stroke motors. We also have several pleasure boats, including seadoos.We will be adding more boats this year,You cant beat this deal. For more info contact Will Griffin at 850-729-8800, or Andy Anger at 850-346-3061, mention the fishing forum for the promotional fee, act now this is a limited time offer. Our location is near Destin.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good, especially for people coming in from out of town that don't or can't justify buying a boat....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gota Love those Freedom Boat Club boys, they sure do a first rate job at service.*


----------

